# Looking for Windows 98SE Drivers



## YellowBeard (Sep 25, 2002)

I have an HP Pavilion Notebook, XH555, which came with XP Home. I removed XP Home and all it's extras and installed XP Professional, which took up far less of my 20G hardrive than XP Home. I have a program, Gerber Graphics Advantage which is a sign program I've been using since 1997. This program has a security key which must be connected to LPT 1 in order to install or run. XP wont see the key. Gerber wont write a fix or upgrade Graphics Advantage to work with XP. So......... I used Partition Magic to create a 1G partition and installed Windows 98SE, which is the latest version of Windows that Gerber will run on. After installing 98SE I quickly discovered that 98SE can't recognize my ethernet card, sound card and monitor ( Uses a default monitor instead, small screen). I need to find the 98 drivers for these devices. The ethernet card is an Accton EN2242 Series Mini PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter. The sound card is an ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM) and the monitor is an Trident Accelleorator CyberBlade-XP(HP). I have a new sign program, which works with XP, but wont import Gerber's .plt files. Gerber created their own version of the .plt file and the only way to get all the work I've done with this program into my new program is to install Gerber into this partition with Windows 98SE. Can anyone tell me where I can find the 98 drivers for my ethernet card, sound card and monitor?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Manufacturer:
Accton

Device Type:
Network Adapters

Model:
EN2242 miniPCI

File Name:
EN2242v106.zip

Size:
403167 bytes

OS:
All Windows Versions

http://www2.driverguide.com/cgi/download.cgi?uploads10/4977/EN2242v106.zip


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

monitor try here, not sure 
http://www.tridentmicro.com/index.asp


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

sound card here
http://www.esstech.com/techsupp/drivers.shtm#pci


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I'll save you some navigating on the trident site 
http://www.tridentmicro.com/site/godrv.asp?dest=drvdown&newsid=11&lastid=4
but it would be good to know if this is an HP or Compaq or other branded machine.

Is it the RS274D or the RS274X Gerber file you need to convert?
You may have this - but I'lll point out this bit of shareware
http://www.acebus.com/GerberView.htm

There are more sophisticated conversion utilities out there.
Is the machine g-code ?

Whose dongle? and using FlexLM ? Most of the security key stuff has updates from the security outfit (eg.Sentinel) independant of the program from Gerber.


----------



## YellowBeard (Sep 25, 2002)

I have installed the ethernet card drive and am on the net updating internet explorer. My laptop is an HP Pavilion XH555. Hopefully this will help with determining the trident monitor driver.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I had a look thro' the HP stuff and there's nothing there but XP so I guess you'll have to use the previous link to Trident (the chip maker).
Regarding not being able to run the program on XP - I'm surprised.
I would have thought that updating the protection scheme would have been an option. For example, if it was Sentinel - then a link such as http://www.rainbow.com/support/eu_support.htm should provide a driver upgrade to make the parallel port key work - though it might require disabling the Infrared component of the port in the bios (depending on the interactions).


----------



## YellowBeard (Sep 25, 2002)

I've got monitor working fine. Ehternet card. Modem. Windows recognizes sound card but still no sound. Says no sound device present. I updated driver for security key. Now Gerber installs onto XP and works fine. At this point I would like to finish 98SE install, but not sure why sound doesn't work. Is there something that I've missed?


----------



## YellowBeard (Sep 25, 2002)

When I go to device manager on XP Professional, under " Sound,video and game controllers" I have: Audio Codecs ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM) Legacy Audio Drivers Legacy Video Capture Devices Media Control Devices and Video Codecs


When I go to Windows 98SE, under device manager, there is only: ESS Allegro PCI Audio (WDM).


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Glad to hear that you got the program installed under XP.

Regarding the ESS stuff in 98SE there are lots of goofy possibilities - so lets play with the minimums. When you test - use a wav file on the hd such as "C:\WINDOWS\MEDIA\The Microsoft Sound.wav". Check the volume control in the system tray to see that the controls are set to a reasonable volume and there aren't checked boxes for the mute.
Open Mutimedia in control panel and see that your speakers are correctly represented, the playback preferred device is the ESS, the CD audio has the correct drive letter and if it doesn't work with the wav file post back.

If you look in device manager are there any yellow splats? - perhaps the sound device from before the current drivers were installed - if they are still there - then windows is confused. You might also look in SAFE mode at device manager to see if windows had some other (incorrect) driver installed which still shows there.

Which of the allegro drivers did you download (1988 or the 1989/1930)? Is the onboard modem installed? Does it show a wav device?

The truth is that the ESS device is likely going to be one of the Combo devices - did you download their identifier utility - if so what does the c:\result.txt file say (from running the unzipped batch file)?

If I were to take a wild guess you need the A1com_V92_SE1159h058_Sign_547740.zip file for the correct drivers - but DON'T take my word for it.

---------------
On a slightly different tangent - as long as you are going to pursue the 98SE install, then the touchpad drivers should be fixed. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the machine uses a Synaptics touchpad, and the new drivers can be found at http://www.synaptics.com/support/downloads.cfm

Ususally - the first thing to be done after installing these is to right click the system tray icon and disable the 'tap to click' stuff unless you are a real old hand with touchpads.


----------



## YellowBeard (Sep 25, 2002)

Just wanted you to know that I've got everything working with Windows 98SE on my HP laptop. Tried installing drivers for sound card, modem, enumerator and ethernet card individually. I'd get them all installed up to the sound card and the enumerator and modem would get bumped off. Reinstall enumerator and modem and the sound card would get bumped off. Tried bundled driver that you recommended. worked for installing drivers, but still no output device. Had idea that perhaps Windows didn't install device since it didn't know what card I had, so I reinstalled Windows 98SE. Had sound, finally, but no volume control. Had to go to add/remove programs, select multimedia and have Windows install volume control on taskbar. Now everything works! I appreciate all your help! 

If you come accross anyone else who faces the same situation as I did let me know. I have all the drivers and the proceedure to install them. When I installed the driver for the monitor from Trident a warning came up, that the driver was not the right one and that you should not install it. I installed it and it worked fine. The driver for the ethernet card had a ton of files that could not be found on the Windows 98SE cd. I skipped the all and the driver installed fine. It is still working fine. I had the same problem with the driver for the sound card. Installation kept looking for a number of files in C:/Windows/options/cab that it couldn't find on the 98 cd. I skipped them all and the driver installed, so that you could see the device in device manager, but there was no volume control on the taskbar or output or recording device shouwing in multimedia. It took reinstalling Windows to get sound and installing volume control on taskbar from add/remove programs.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

sounds like fun 
Regarding the Trident - it seems likely to me that HP has put it's own PnP/PCI id in for the hardware and that results in the warning from Trident - not a big deal - tho' you could re-write the inf files if you wanted.

What is likely missing here are the proper chipset drivers - if these had gone in first I think things would have been smoother. The chipset on it is likely to have come out after 98SE was finalized - so infs for it should be installed - do you know what the chipset is (VIA or Intel) - or would you like a way to find out?

Is there a port replicator with this thing? and are you convinced that the PCMCIA is behaving properly?

Regarding bouncing around between enumerators etc. - there are likely inf files in C:\WINDOWS\INF\OTHER folder (c:\windows\inf is a hidden directory) which should be removed for the non-combo version of sound an modem.


----------



## YellowBeard (Sep 25, 2002)

Everthing is working just fine. No problems. Not sure if laptop has a port replicator. 

I have another question, with regards to the cause of my headaches. Maybe you might know. 

I have an IBM ThinkPad, which was the computer I had my Gerber program installed on, that developed a couple bad sectors. I tried formatting the hard drive several times, which took about four days, each time, to recover the allocation files. 
Was able to fomat, but could not install operating system, each time, due to a read error. Was hoping that I could isolate the bad sectors by creating second partition. No luck there either. Tried several utility programs to try and repair bad sectors. Norton's Emergency Disk Recovery came the closest, but each time I tried to fix the physical damage I got a run time-0 error. I could, however, use Norton's disk edit to access the hard drive directly, but could not find the bad sectors.

Is there a way to isolate the bad sectors and get Windows to ignore it, so that you can still use the good part of the hard drive? Or do I just need another hard drive?


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

You probably do need another HD. If it was my problem - what I likely would have done is to slave the drive to my tower (I have an adapter) and done some low level testing of it. This can be either the mfg's utility if available or something like Partiton Magic (no files can be in use) to isolate the problem. You never know about these sorts of things till you look. Some virii can give that kind of issue. Did you ever fdisk it or replace the MBR or remove the partitions before trying - or did you just format? Is there data you need to recover from it?


----------



## YellowBeard (Sep 25, 2002)

The last thing I did when my ThinkPad was still working, was save a file I had made in Gerber to a floppy. The next day, when I put the floppy in another computer, Norton's Antivirus came up with the detection of the ripper virus on the floppy. Later that evening, when I went to check my Thinkpad for the virus, Scandisk ran upon bootup because it said that Windows wasn't shut down properly. After a few minutes, Scandisk came up with the error message that it had encountered a file with an extra long file name that Scandisk couldn't fix. Scandisk continued and at 67% of checking the file allocation, it hung. I tried to exit Scandisk and go on to Windows, but Windows couldn't start because there were four .ini files missing and all of them had to do with Norton's Antivirus. 

Since I couldn't go forward or backwards, I put in Windows 98SE Startup disk, booted into DOS and formated C:. After formatting, I put Windows 98SE Boot disk in and attempted to reinstall Windows. Got part way into install, all the way up to setting EST and got read error. Tried reinstalling Windows never got back to that point again. Always hung at Scandisk. 

I tried reinstalling Windows 95, which laptop came with. 95 wanted to format C:. After formatting, four days later, Windows attempted to reinstall componants which originally came on laptop and got read error after 30% of copying files.

I tried FDisk . I tried creating partitions, formating them, deleting them and viewing partition info. No luck. I tried Norton's Emergency recovery, Patition Magic's recovery disks and several disk utilities, even a disk checker from IBM. No luck. 

I didn't have anything that was important on this laptop. I was just trying to get the operating system reinstalled and regain the use of the hard drive.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

That one's an oldie (ca. 1993)
Jack the Ripper infects the boot sector of floppy disks and the partition table (MBR) of the hard disks.

If you put an infected floppy in and boot from it you'll get it again. It alters data randomly.

There's probably a bad MBR on the thing and my guess is that it's salvageable with a low level wipe - but it's hard to see from this distance 

I'm thinking that it's got the floppies you use to install (fdisk or format or install the utilities) infected and you just get it again when you try.

From http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/ripper.html
"Ripper is a virus that randomly corrupts disk writes when active in memory"


----------

